# new pics of Rogan



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

here are some updates of my new red boy playing outside for the first time!  sorry if you're getting sick of me :curl-lip: (red collar is most likely our boy)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

They are so stinkin' cute!!!!!! :biggrin: I like the one of him peeking out of the doggie door!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Me too! I think I'm gonna make a calendar with all the puppy pictures I'm collecting! lol


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I SO want to smooch their noses!! Love the pictures, but you need to stop posting them! They are making me have Major poodle puppy envy! :bounce:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww, I love the door shot! They're all just so cute!!! Do they have natural tails?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, natural tails! :beauty:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

And very nice looking they are too! Not long now.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

not too long is right!! only 2 weeks! Picked up a crate yesterday, still have a few things to get but I'm pretty much ready  here's some cute footage of the boys and their sister enjoying some outdoor playtime!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN1OS0YLgGc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md_8pdGLvPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM2OPJCTsZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CWiGVAbNKE


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Too cute! It's great she exposes them to so many things. I like the video where they all heard their first lawn mower.


----------



## Sara (Aug 2, 2009)

They are very cute. It's fun watching puppies discover the world.

That second video really got Lorelei's attention! She was sitting on the couch cocking her head.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sara said:


> They are very cute. It's fun watching puppies discover the world.
> 
> That second video really got Lorelei's attention! She was sitting on the couch cocking her head.


awe that's too cool!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Too cute! It's great she exposes them to so many things. I like the video where they all heard their first lawn mower.


I know! I was thinking the same thing! They're going to be very well adjusted, confident little puppies! The more I see this breeder in action the more I like her!! Plus the more she exposes them to different stimuli the more she learns about their individual personalities! Which makes it easier to place them in the right homes! I love it!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He has a lovely face! Beautiful red! Do you plan on showing?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the videos. How cute to watch them as they discover the world. I can't get over their big bellies and wobblies.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey,
I've seen these tickers on mommy forums for pregnant moms... so I just made one for my countdown too! (I know, I should really get a life!!)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> He has a lovely face! Beautiful red! Do you plan on showing?


Canadian's are not as accepting of the Reds in the show ring so I don't think there'd be much point. I've asked about showing but I'm SO new to the show world that I'm overwhelmed already! I don't even know where I would start. Plus, with a natural tail, I don't think I can. .. or can I? see, I know nothing! lol:curl-lip:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah poo, not sure in Canada about the natural tail. :/


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

from the CKC wesite _*Tail: Set on high, carried up, and may be docked. The tail set is distinctly ahead of the pinbone. Never curled nor carried over the back.*_
hmmm... may be docked... so that means it doesn't have to be?


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Red is my very favorite color of Poodle!!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

How cute! And I love the name you picked!

I know you are very excited about getting your new baby. We were on count down for what seemed like forever when we were waiting to bring Oliver home.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

maddiek said:


> Red is my very favorite color of Poodle!!


awe, me too! but I love brown and black too! I think I'll have one of each eventually! Probably go with black next


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

coastmom said:


> How cute! And I love the name you picked!
> 
> I know you are very excited about getting your new baby. We were on count down for what seemed like forever when we were waiting to bring Oliver home.


THANKS! the name was a big deal to me! :curl-lip:

yes, very excited! it's crazy how this whole thing can dominate your mind each day! then again, something would be very wrong with me if I wasn't excited! Lol


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

We waited until our Oliver was 4 weeks old and we were going to visit him for the first time before telling our children. My dd is just like me and I knew she would be on pins and needles about him. And once we met him, we were on a daily count down for his home arrival. It was like waiting for Christmas!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

coastmom said:


> We waited until our Oliver was 4 weeks old and we were going to visit him for the first time before telling our children. My dd is just like me and I knew she would be on pins and needles about him. And once we met him, we were on a daily count down for his home arrival. It was like waiting for Christmas!


I visited on my own at 4 days old!! I basically wanted to see mom and dad and meet the breeder before any decisions were made... I told the kids at about 3 weeks and we visited a week later... it's been a big countdown here too! I think my kids are a bit older then yours, 14 and 11 ... of course I have a 21 month old too, she has no clue what's going on! Lol 
My calendar has big red X's over the days as they pass by! lol
The girls are beside themselves with excitement! Totally like Christmas, like you said!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They are adorable puppies and I love little Rogan. Cant wait to watch him grow.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those pups are just too darn cute! I love the pic of the pup looking out the door..lol. Look forward to seeing "at home" pics of your new boy.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I so agree, what adorable pups!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

How cute, I just got this sent to me today!!! He's already been added to the PPD! 

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/fivegen.asp?ID=374953


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I see there's a fair amount of Leatherstocking in there! Can't wait to see how he grows up!
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I see there's a fair amount of Leatherstocking in there! Can't wait to see how he grows up!

is that a good thing?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne and I each have a puppy from Leatherstocking. They are beautiful and have great conformation with great personalities to match. Mine is my avatar, Taffy and she is six months old today. Dianne's is Ivy, our newest addition. She is a black standard and about three months now. Dianne's screen name is jester's mom. She replied to this thread. 

Link to Taffy's pedigree: http://www.poodlepedigree.com/fivegen.asp?ID=372179
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Dianne and I each have a puppy from Leatherstocking. They are beautiful and have great conformation with great personalities to match. Mine is my avatar, Taffy and she is six months old today. Dianne's is Ivy, our newest addition. She is a black standard and about three months now. Dianne's screen name is jester's mom. She replied to this thread.
> 
> Link to Taffy's pedigree: http://www.poodlepedigree.com/fivegen.asp?ID=372179
> _


I knew Rogan had some relatives out there, I just always forget who you are(I'm going to start keeping notes I think - Spoospirit / Jester's Mom)!! Does Leatherstocking have a web site? I can't seem to find any info about them... to be honest, I've heard both good and bad and I want to see for myself!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't think so...the owners are elderly now and probably don't even know how to turn on a computer. They have a son who is on disability who lives next door to them and breeds as well. I think he only does e-mail.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

*heather* said:


> I knew Rogan had some relatives out there, I just always forget who you are(I'm going to start keeping notes I think - Spoospirit / Jester's Mom)!! Does Leatherstocking have a web site? I can't seem to find any info about them... to be honest, I've heard both good and bad and I want to see for myself!


No, they don't have a website. They are now a very elderly couple. 

Well, I can say that spoospirit and I have both have good experience with them, but, like many places, I imagine there may be others that did not. The pups we got, and the siblings we looked at, were all kept clean and healthy. Their line seems to have a heredity for a long life. 

Both Taffy & Ivy are extremely lovely dogs, have super sweet personalities, are very intelligent, and are definitely quality for going into the AKC breed ring. Now, that is not to say that all of their pups could go into the ring, no more than any breeders pups could. Not sure what "bad" you heard. If you are curious about something and want to pm me and ask what I think of what was said, that will be fine.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I am so happy to hear you say you're happy with Leatherstocking... your dogs are gorgeous with super sweet personalities... that's all I need to know!! ... my first priority is for a happy sweet companion dog that's healthy and lives long! I don't have anything to worry about where all that's concerned!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

My Bindi's mum is from Leatherstocking.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sneak peek of some water testing today! :bounce: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMkteE5ohMI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmdOknt5jH4


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> My Bindi's mum is from Leatherstocking.


I thought so! :clap:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

That was so cute seeing them get into the water. To bad you couldn't see the collar collar to see who the leader was.


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

they are too darn cute.....love the videos with his siblings.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> That was so cute seeing them get into the water. To bad you couldn't see the collar collar to see who the leader was.


she actually didn't take the boy we've had our eye on (Red collar) with her that day, she saved him for us to come with her to test the 2 others that she didn't test yet!! here's some pics! SO fun!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, all I have to say is you are getting your pup from a good place. I think it is great that the breeders take their time to adjust their pups to various stimuli and do temperament testing like that. That is the right kind of breeder to get your pup from! Spoospirit and I plan on doing the same things when we finally have a litter of pups.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Well, all I have to say is you are getting your pup from a good place. I think it is great that the breeders take their time to adjust their pups to various stimuli and do temperament testing like that. That is the right kind of breeder to get your pup from! Spoospirit and I plan on doing the same things when we finally have a litter of pups.


I think so too!! It's so important to socialize them and get them used to things outside their little pen! I am very pleased with my breeder! I have the link for the temperment testing she does, I can send it to you when you have your litter if you're interested.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*one last visit before I get to take him home!!*

so I dropped some paperwork off at the breeders today and had a quick visit with Rogan and his brothers and sister (and ma and pa of course ! lol) Snapped some quick pics as I was leaving the little pack! What a bunch of cuties! Friday is the big day! :bounce:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my they are just too cute! I love the crazy eyed one in the second photo. Oh and thanks for pointing out Rogan, I would struggle to pick him out otherwise!

Did you do any colour altering on the photos? Their tongues are SO pink!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Oh my they are just too cute! I love the crazy eyed one in the second photo. Oh and thanks for pointing out Rogan, I would struggle to pick him out otherwise!
> 
> Did you do any colour altering on the photos? Their tongues are SO pink!


They were freaking out! I was hard to get a decent picture, they were just so excited and wanting to play! I did alter the lighting a bit cause it was a touch dark... although I don't think it would affect the tongue colour, they're really bright pink in real too!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a great set of photos! It looks like he is waving good-bye while you leave him at camp. "See you in a few days Mom!" Wow! Friday is coming fast and slow all at the same time. Are you counting the hours yet?

He is such a sweet boy.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't help but look at the photos. Tongues, noses, eyes, paw pads, OH MY!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> What a great set of photos! It looks like he is waving good-bye while you leave him at camp. "See you in a few days Mom!" Wow! Friday is coming fast and slow all at the same time. Are you counting the hours yet?
> 
> He is such a sweet boy.


I was up several times at night... oh man, this is a little crazy! Excited yes, but nervous a little I think too! Just hoping everything goes ok~ fast and slow all at the same time is exactly right! Kinda like having a baby, you're super excited but you also want everything to be ready! ...and I'm so worried about doing the wrong things and screwing the dog up for life! I've watched too many Cesar episodes I think!! :crazy: I just want the day to come! I think once he's here I'll be more relaxed, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> I can't help but look at the photos. Tongues, noses, eyes, paw pads, OH MY!!!


I know! Aren't they just picture perfect!! I don't think they get any cuter then this!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm counting on you to post some pictures for us. I know it will be a little hectic at first. Everyone will do great.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Heather I can't wait to see Rogan ! he is so cute I like the litter shots also. I remember when Enzo was that small now he is a huge fluff ball lol


----------



## weyweyjenn (Aug 14, 2009)

Rogan is Sooooo cute!!!! Reds are so hard to find~~ just Lovely~


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait either! The day after tomorrow he will be here in this house! :knuddel: I doubt I'll be online much, but I'm sure I'll post pictures!! Thanks so much for all the support and well wishes! I've learned SO much here! I'm so glad I joined, everyone is so nice


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So you go get him tomorrow? You must be sooo excited, I love the first couple of days with a new pup when you're falling in love... Before it starts to feel like hard work (which is still fun, just different!) I can't wait to get my pup, but am trying not to wish away the next few months.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:flute: Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow, you're only a day away! (My 11 yr old daughter is in a musical theater day camp this week and she's been singing show tunes all week!! Sorry, I just couldn't resist!)
Yep, tomorrow's the big day! I'm trying not to think about it, cause then it just seems to take longer! One more day! I got this email from the breeder a few minutes ago.... 
_"Just got back from the vet. What an ordeal that was. 4 crates, those 7 red pups hollered & whined the entire time. I don't know how the vet managed to hear anything through the stethascope. They all checked out fine. Rogan weighs 9.2 lbs. The biggest boy (purple collar) was 11 lbs."_
I have a vet appointment booked for Monday just for a check up... but I'm really wondering if I should bother... I guess better safe then sorry! 

I'll touch base with you all tomorrow night!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Heather I can't wait to see Rogan ! he is so cute I like the litter shots also. I remember when Enzo was that small now he is a huge fluff ball lol


I'm sure this was discussed in previous threads, just curious to know where you got Enzo, and his pedigree... He's so gorgeous! His color is phenomenol! I'm thinking Rogan's will end up much lighter, his parents have lightened a lot... which is ok, I just would like him to stay his nice bright red as long as possible!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG!!! I keep running around the house thinking. I need to put that up. Zulee will get into that. Check her bed. Is it where she wants it. Do I have food. OH ya, I got that. Tooo Funny!!!!

You'd think I'm getting her tomorrow. I'm just so excited for you. I think it is rubbing off on me. Loved your little Tomorrow tune. Brings back memories. 

Well, now it's almost time for Rogan to come home from camp! LOL Give him a hug for me. Cute little fellow.

:marchmellow::marchmellow:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> OMG!!! I keep running around the house thinking. I need to put that up. Zulee will get into that. Check her bed. Is it where she wants it. Do I have food. OH ya, I got that. Tooo Funny!!!!
> 
> You'd think I'm getting her tomorrow. I'm just so excited for you. I think it is rubbing off on me. Loved your little Tomorrow tune. Brings back memories.
> 
> ...


I know! I'm reminded of the nesting instinct that happens just before you go into labour! lol
I'm doing all kinds of extra cleaning, getting all caught up on laundry and organizing closests!! In my mind I'm thinking, "I won't have time for this when the puppy's here so I better get it done now!" too funny! 
Camp is almost over Rogan, time to come home!! 
Can you believe he's already 9.2 lbs?! Seems big to me considering dad is only 35! Little chunky monkey!!
:marchmellow: :marchmellow:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so excited for you!! He is just beautiful. If he follows the leatherstocking type he will probably be a solid guy. 
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I'm so excited for you!! He is just beautiful. If he follows the leatherstocking type he will probably be a solid guy.
> _


I'm so confident that he will be for sure! He's already 9.2 lbs!!... seems big to me! Dugan (sire) is only 35lbs! How much did Taffy weigh when you got her?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait to see the pics of your adorable little boy and read all about your trip. I think with 9.2 lbs at 8 weeks he is probably going to be daddy's size. They say to take the weight at 8 weeks and mulitply it by four and that's about the adult size of your dog. So your little boy should be 36.8 lbs. It will be interesting to see if how off the formula is.  How big is his mom and have you seen the grandparents?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Mom is about that size also, 35lbs ish... and no haven't seen grandparents. 
But that makes me feel better actually... I was hoping he would stay around the 35lb mark! cool formula.. I will make a note of that and see how accurate it is! THANKS


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Today's the day!!! Have loved seeing the photos and feeling the anticipation building. Will be looking forward to the pics of when he gets home, when you can ever tear yourself away from him to take the pics and then to post them!


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Heather!!! DID YOU GET YOUR BABY YET!!!???????


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing new Pictures. Bindi was nine pounds when we got her. She'll be weighed on Tuesday at 9 months.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

HE'S HOME!! And he's been amazing! We've had a non-stop weekend, first getting the puppy! ...then we've had 2 birthday parties, had to drive 3.5 hrs to pick up my daughter from camp, then MY SISTER HAD HER BABY (2.5 hrs of labour!!! kinda crazy!!! :crazy: So I've had no time to post pics or even get online! Just so you know, we're in love with him! He's the sweetest thing ever and just loves everybody! He's playful and confident and not really scared of anything... he practically comes when called and already walks on the leash without much trouble! There's been one of two accident with the potty training, but most our own fault! He's peeing and pooping outside 95% of the time!! I have taken a zillion pictures so I will post them soon! 
Things are going very well, and we are very happy with our little Rogan, he's such a good puppy!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> Looking forward to seeing new Pictures. Bindi was nine pounds when we got her. She'll be weighed on Tuesday at 9 months.


cool! curious to see what she weighs now!


----------

